# What makes the Husqvarna 365 'Special'



## minnnt (Jan 9, 2011)

What makes the 365 'special' ??? Got my eye on one and have just done a search and read that the special is better than the normal 365 but i can't find out why? 

It's a 2009 model. 

Also how does it compare to the makita 6401?


----------



## syczek (Jan 9, 2011)

I heard about that few months ago...but I also dont know why the "special" is better than "normal"? Maybe someone knows?


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jan 9, 2011)

The Main Difference between the two is the Special has a side chain adjuster while the regular one did not. Also the Newer Specials (like yours) usually have a Walbro carb, and not the Zama which means it has the extra capacity so you can put on a 72cc jug and piston if you want, Then you got yourself the same thing as a 372xp minus the HD filter.

http://arboristsite.com/chainsaw/25152.htm

I have both the Husky 365 Special and the Makita 6401, and have done repair work on both. If you're someone who puts a lot of hours on your saw (such as a logger or tree guy) Stick with the Husky- they break less often, and hold up better to abuse. If you just want a toy to hop up to the max, and don't care about long term reliability- then the 6401 is the better candidate, you can either put a 84cc BB kit on it, (like I have) or a 79cc OEM jug and you got yourself a saw with one of the best power to weight ratios in existence.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2011)

As skippy said, I believe the only change that happend when the "special" designation appeared is the side chain tensioner. There has been other changes through production as well, like the carb and the cylinder, but but I don't think they are directly connected to the "special" designation, but to the time-line and market...


----------



## Junkrunner (Jan 9, 2011)

I've read on here the special has closed ports. I think it's that way. Can't remember. One has open ports the other has closed. Someone will straighten me out.opcorn:


----------



## minnnt (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It has the walbro carb. What are closed and open ports?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2011)

Junkrunner said:


> I've read on here the special has closed ports. I think it's that way. Can't remember. One has open ports the other has closed. Someone will straighten me out.opcorn:


 
I have read that several times, but I am still not sure that the change happened exactly at the time they started using the "special" designation. It may even be EPA-related, and vary with the market.....


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 9, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I have read that several times, but I am still not sure that the change happened exactly at the time they started using the "special" designation. It may even be EPA-related, and vary with the market.....




The squashed 365 special I have here had the open port cyl which is also the bolt on carb/manifold (Zama), large mount.


----------



## Boskaerm (Jan 9, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> The squashed 365 special I have here had the open port cyl which is also the bolt on carb/manifold (Zama), large mount.


 
my "regular" 365 has open port, zama carb, and ordinary chain tensioner. it´s a 1998


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> The squashed 365 special I have here had the open port cyl which is also the bolt on carb/manifold (Zama), large mount.


 
That supports what I suggested, I believe.

I also believe all 365s have the large bar mount - never heard of one with the small one.


----------



## ronT2 (Jan 9, 2011)

You can put a BB kit on it!


----------



## minnnt (Jan 9, 2011)

So what is open and closed ports? Whats the advantage and disadvantages of both?

Also, is the P&C the only difference between the 365 and 372? If so then why does the 372 get the XP designation?


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Being able to buy a brand new one for $499 a year ago made it "special" to me. Should have bought 3 of them.
REJ2


----------



## Boskaerm (Jan 9, 2011)

Closed ports are real channels in the side off the cylinder. Open ports only have 3 sides, and the piston is the fourth side of the transfer channel. The closed ussually have more top end.

Yes, only diff between 365 and 372 xp is P/C (and maybe Carb, Zama Vs. Walbro).
The 372 is called XP, because of the X-tra Power in the same chassis as the 365.


----------



## minnnt (Jan 9, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> Closed ports are real channels in the side off the cylinder. Open ports only have 3 sides, and the piston is the fourth side of the transfer channel. The closed ussually have more top end.
> 
> Yes, only diff between 365 and 372 xp is P/C (and maybe Carb, Zama Vs. Walbro).
> The 372 is called XP, because of the X-tra Power in the same chassis as the 365.


 
Thanks for that. Not really sure what the first part means, but understand the xtra power bit. Cheers. Might consider it then if its still available on Friday. 

How do they compare to the 357's?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2011)

minnnt said:


> ....
> How do they compare to the 357's?



They are larger saws with more power and inboard clutches.


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 9, 2011)

minnnt said:


> Thanks for that. Not really sure what the first part means, but understand the xtra power bit. Cheers. Might consider it then if its still available on Friday.
> 
> How do they compare to the 357's?


 
The 357's have less power,.2hp less, they weigh about a pound less also, but are costlier. I would guess the 357's rev a little higher. When i had and made my choice i went with the 365 and would do it again. For the price difference you can turn a 365 into a 372, cant do that to a 357. And as Sawtroll points out, the 365's have an inboard clutch. They also accept the large bar mount. REJ2


----------



## minnnt (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like a nice saw then. It does look immaculate!! Everything seems basically as new on it other than the bar and chain, which is no bother to me. 

What size bat are they comfortable with? Are they torquier than a 357 then? Would probably only upgrade the p&c if it ever got scored...


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 9, 2011)

At home best with a 20" in my experience, but many swear a 24" is no problem even full time. REJ2


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2011)

minnnt said:


> Sounds like a nice saw then. It does look immaculate!! Everything seems basically as new on it other than the bar and chain, which is no bother to me.
> 
> What size bat are they comfortable with? Are they torquier than a 357 then? Would probably only upgrade the p&c if it ever got scored...



Sure the 365 is torquier, and the weigh difference is less than the specs say, but the larger saw body will mean something regarding handling as well as weight-


----------



## adkranger (Jan 9, 2011)

Good saw. If it's in good shape and price is right I'd go for it. The "Special" is marketing, like XP, Super, Magnum, etc.....

B/C? IMHO 18" is best for power to wood, ergonomics and balance. They will handle 20-22" in hardwoods if needed. I'm of the school of what works best all-around vs. what's the biggest bar a saw will handle. But then again I have many saws and can choose a particular one for a specific job.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## minnnt (Jan 9, 2011)

Would like it to wear a 20" bar and would be cutting hardwood. Would be used as a logging saw for probably 99% of the time as i have a 346, 357 and 262 to fall back on for limbing etc.... 


LOL!!!!!! how bad does that sound!!! God damn CAD!!!


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 9, 2011)

minnnt said:


> Would like it to wear a 20" bar and would be cutting hardwood. Would be used as a logging saw for probably 99% of the time as i have a 346, 357 and 262 to fall back on for limbing etc....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!! how bad does that sound!!! God damn CAD!!!


 
It will work fine with a 20. The upside is that it's an easy candidate for a 372 conversion when you wear out the first P&C. Easy swap with just a couple of added parts.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah I converted the open port 365 to a 372BB kit with little effort and only a couple of parts.

I have seen a 50mm 372 with the open port bolt on manifold etc also.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Jan 9, 2011)

it is special because it rides on the short bus.


----------



## adkranger (Jan 9, 2011)

minnnt said:


> Would like it to wear a 20" bar and would be cutting hardwood. Would be used as a logging saw for probably 99% of the time as i have a 346, 357 and 262 to fall back on for limbing etc....
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!! how bad does that sound!!! God damn CAD!!!


 
It sounds like you'll be set up with a fine fleet of Swedish timber-eating machines.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 9, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> Being able to buy a brand new one for $499 a year ago made it "special" to me. Should have bought 3 of them.
> REJ2


 
I hear you about the price. Bought my 365 special PHO for 475.
The saw shares so many of the same parts as my 372xpw and Jonsered 2171. saws.
The other special thing about this saw was having it build as a 4cube stock appearing race saw by EC.

YouTube - Timberfest 2010



.


----------



## 038magslinger (Jan 15, 2011)

*365 sp*

i hope you ended up getting one! i have run a pile of saws in the last 5 years and this saw for me is a stand out, i ran stihl 038 magnums for about 10 years then i tried a 365 sp and was just suprised at the power and crispness i have had mine now for 2 years and come from a long line of stihl lovers and i wouldnt give mine back for anything , great saw


----------



## Blazin (Jan 15, 2011)

Get it! 20" bar on mine and it's cut 20 plus full cord of firewood a year, for the last 11 years and still goin strong!


----------



## Mr woodmen (Jan 9, 2013)

*365*

The 365 special uses the exact same engine as the 372xp just the 365 is a little larger in displacement at 75 cc the old 365 was only 65cc the special broke in to the professional world where as the older 365 was classed as a large residential saw I have both 365 and 365 special now iv been told that the 365 special has a spark limiter which keeps the engine below 13500 rpm where the normal 365 topped out at 12000 rpm and yes the 365 special uses a high volume air filter the same as the larger x torq engines and a walbro carb and the saw is equip with decompression and oil adjustment I believe I have covered what makes a special, special


----------



## w8ye (Jan 9, 2013)

I have three 365 Specials and a lot of what you said is not the way mine are. Maybe 365Specials are different in the USA than they are in Canada?

My 365 Specials have the low filter and not the high top "372" filter that USA 372XP's have.

The cylinders are Mahle and closed port. Everything about them appears the same as the 372XP cylinders except the 365 Special has a 48mm bore instead of a 50mm bore. The carbs are Walbro WD-12B in all the 372XP and 365Special chainsaws I have.

There is a 365XP in the USA which is a Strato engine and is the same displacement and carburetor as a 372 but has different covers on the transfers. It has the low filter commonly seen on the 365 Special.


----------



## w8ye (Jan 9, 2013)

The "No spark Limiter" or 13,500 RPM spark limiter coil has more to do with the date of manufacture in the USA than if it is a 365 Special or 373XP.


----------



## redneck09 (Jan 10, 2017)

minnnt said:


> What makes the 365 'special' ??? Got my eye on one and have just done a search and read that the special is better than the normal 365 but i can't find out why?
> 
> It's a 2009 model.
> 
> Also how does it compare to the makita 6401?


Special is closed port non special is open port. The special runs stronger because of this, if it's still a debate from 6 years ago


----------

